# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Huge Bench Press

## RJstrong

You gotta check out my training partner hit a raw PR 585 this past weekend... He missed 600 but I have a feeling that one will be going down real soon!!!

http://powerliftingwatch.com/node/7411

----------


## naturalsux

He made it look easy.

----------


## Jfew44

Man he was so close to 600, give him another shot he'd get it. Props to him tho

----------


## rocket22

thats a sick bench, congrats to him

----------


## RJstrong

> Man he was so close to 600, give him another shot he'd get it. Props to him tho


Ya... I really think if we would of made the jump from 550 to 600 he would of nailed the 600. 585 was a PR so no regrets but I know it took a lot out of him. He will get it at his next meet for sure!!!

----------


## artica

YIKES... strong dude.... strong tri's on that dude.

----------


## RJstrong

> YIKES... strong dude.... strong tri's on that dude.


Tell me about it... it's no fun trying to hang with him on skullcrushers... LOL!

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

WTF huge ....so close on 600

----------


## BONE.CRUSHER

damn he's one strong mothaaa

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

Wow!!

----------


## ironaddict69

RJ, what type of exercises do you guys do for tris? I feel thats what holds me back most on the bench.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Impressive lift and he looks to be in pretty good shape too. I cant stand it when big fatties move the bar 2 inches onto there fat guts and call it a lift. This is proper impressive benching!

----------


## Garnelek

Wow he is great!Perfect lift

----------


## RJstrong

> RJ, what type of exercises do you guys do for tris? I feel thats what holds me back most on the bench.


Close grip, 3, 4, 5 board press, floor press, JM press/skullcrushers, rack lockouts... just to name a few.

----------


## RJstrong

> Impressive lift and he looks to be in pretty good shape too. I cant stand it when big fatties move the bar 2 inches onto there fat guts and call it a lift. This is proper impressive benching!


He would tell you he is a bit outta shape... LOL. His heart really is still into bodybuilding and trains that way most of the year. He has done bodybuilding shows in the past. He looked insane on the stage about 5-6 years ago.

----------


## scottish

sick lift

----------


## raw12

i hope raw lifting makes a come back

----------


## MGMT

respect

----------


## godkilla

wicked

----------


## 39+1

please bring back the 'RAW" lifting. The bench shirts are just boring now.

----------


## smokethedays

just thinking about 600 lbs over me makes me feel my tendons rippin'

----------


## audis4

wow
very impressive!

what are you at RJ, as far as pressing?

----------


## Doc.Sust

wow!

----------


## BG

> Impressive lift and he looks to be in pretty good shape too. I cant stand it when big fatties move the bar 2 inches onto there fat guts and call it a lift. This is proper impressive benching!


I agree, Im not impressed by the big fat guys , people like DocSust do, small guy lifts impress the shit out of me.


Sic raw bench !!!!!! mAke sure you post up when he hits 600.

----------


## audis4

> I agree, Im not impressed by the big fat guys , people like DocSust do, small guy lifts impress the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> Sic raw bench !!!!!! mAke sure you post up when he hits 600.


I agree!

Not to hijack but doc, aren't you pushing 600 on press?

----------


## Fat Guy

Did you guys watch the video? This guy is in the 308 LBS (140kg for you Euro types) category… He is not a small guy… 

This is an awesome bench…. However it is not twice his body weight. 

And don’t get me wrong this is an awesome bench and I wish I was close to that kind of poundage… A few more years of training...  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I agree, Im not impressed by the big fat guys , people like DocSust do, small guy lifts impress the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> Sic raw bench !!!!!! mAke sure you post up when he hits 600.


thanks dude. means alot!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I agree!
> 
> Not to hijack but doc, aren't you pushing 600 on press?


yes,if i ever find a shirt that works for me again. but equiped press is much different from raw. my best raw press is 425. my best equiped in a meet is 575.

----------


## Doc.Sust

RJ, how has training been going? what numbers you looking to hit?

----------


## Dicknang

Sheer brilliance. Beautiful form

----------


## powerlifter18

try to get him to use a shirt if he can raw press 600 he wil get an easy 700plus after he trains in a shirt

----------


## RJstrong

> RJ, how has training been going? what numbers you looking to hit?


It's going OK... not really training for a contest currently. Just doing a lot of raw work and trying to heal up... LOL!

----------


## RJstrong

> Did you guys watch the video? This guy is in the 308 LBS (140kg for you Euro types) category He is not a small guy 
> 
> This is an awesome bench. However it is not twice his body weight. 
> 
> And dont get me wrong this is an awesome bench and I wish I was close to that kind of poundage A few more years of training...


He's not small that's for sure. but he weighed in at 280... he easily could of made the 275's just not that important to him.

----------


## ironaddict69

RJ what happened did you get injured? 
(You guys should see pics of RJ, hes cut and his muscles are totally popped hes built like a Bodybuilder but throws up Gnarly numbers!)

Rj just ignore that Im just bragging about you again HaHa

----------


## RJstrong

> RJ what happened did you get injured? 
> (You guys should see pics of RJ, hes cut and his muscles are totally popped hes built like a Bodybuilder but throws up Gnarly numbers!)
> 
> Rj just ignore that Im just bragging about you again HaHa


Thanx for the kind words bro. I'm actually recovering from a minor shoulder strain. should be at full bore in another week or so. I feel fully recovered from the pec tear (around 9 months ago) however, mentally I'm still holding back a bit on chest. Injuries come with the territory... just trying to train smart and heal up a bit... which is really much easier said then done when the only way I know how to train is heavy! LOL

----------


## Doc.Sust

> only way I know how to train is heavy! LOL


unfortunately me too! lol!

----------


## artica

holy crap, what it do RJ.

Dude, please tell me we'll see you at the PRO/AM?
Your due to hit the platform jack!

----------


## RJstrong

> holy crap, what it do RJ.
> 
> Dude, please tell me we'll see you at the PRO/AM?
> Your due to hit the platform jack!


Man, I wish I could. It's just not in the cards for me this year. I've been doing that contest since '05... it's going to be strange not being there. Hold the fort down for me though... I see big things happening your way!!!

----------


## RJstrong

> unfortunately me too! lol!


... ain't it the truth! lol

----------


## 200byjune

RJ what is his touch and go bench press

----------


## ironaddict69

> Thanx for the kind words bro. I'm actually recovering from a minor shoulder strain. should be at full bore in another week or so. I feel fully recovered from the pec tear (around 9 months ago) however, mentally I'm still holding back a bit on chest. Injuries come with the territory... just trying to train smart and heal up a bit... which is really much easier said then done when the only way I know how to train is heavy! LOL


Yeah seriously I recently started training lighter for a little while, mainly by incorporating bands and shit like that, Or only going heavy on the big 4 (I count military) then 8-10 reps on everything else. But since talking to you way back when Ive made a ton of leaps, I hit 365 for a triple on bench, calculator says thats 409, But I'm afraid to try.

----------


## RJstrong

> Yeah seriously I recently started training lighter for a little while, mainly by incorporating bands and shit like that, Or only going heavy on the big 4 (I count military) then 8-10 reps on everything else. But since talking to you way back when Ive made a ton of leaps, I hit 365 for a triple on bench, calculator says thats 409, But I'm afraid to try.


Sounds good bro. 365 for a triple is strong... keep after it!!!

----------


## Misery13

that was nice I had the whole family watching...my nine year old who just starting lifting was in aahhhh....

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Yeah seriously I recently started training lighter for a little while, mainly by incorporating bands and shit like that, Or only going heavy on the big 4 (I count military) then 8-10 reps on everything else. But since talking to you way back when Ive made a ton of leaps, I hit 365 for a triple on bench, calculator says thats 409, But I'm afraid to try.


if you hit 365 for a triple you can handle at least 405

----------


## 200byjune

> RJ what is his touch and go bench press


bump

----------


## RJstrong

> bump


The 585 in the video is his current best. Crazy that his best bench is a paused rep! I've spotted him on 495 for 7... 405 for 20... and 315 for 36. These were all touch and go.

----------

